# Winter is coming tonight



## tripleq (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes sir, we're talking the 50's brrrrrrrr!

But the temp wont start dropping till late, so Im planning on setting the smoker up befor I go to bed and just let my smoke generator run till it quits. no fire it the pit. So here is my question, it probably wont break 60 until well past midnight. Do I need to limit the smoke to 4 hours or if it runs 5 or 6 will it hurt?

Im also combing through posts to see what wood folks like?

wb


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

What are you smoking? For flavors a lot of things are taste. Some like more / less smoke, or smoke flavors. The colder weather may give you some issues, but as long as your IT is there it will be safe, or cold smoking?


----------



## tripleq (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok Im up and going, I have a couple of questions. When I remove it from the smoke, Do I rap it in cheesecloth and let it sit out or in the fridge?













cheeze.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Jan 23, 2017


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 23, 2017)

into the fridge over night...  then vacuum seal after it hardens back up...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2017)

TripleQ said:


> Yes sir, we're talking the 50's brrrrrrrr!
> But the temp wont start dropping till late, so Im planning on setting the smoker up befor I go to bed and just let my smoke generator run till it quits. no fire it the pit. So here is my question, it probably wont break 60 until well past midnight. Do I need to limit the smoke to 4 hours or if it runs 5 or 6 will it hurt?
> 
> Im also combing through posts to see what wood folks like?
> ...



Hmmm our highs aren't even reaching your lows! 

That's not winter!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2017)

Its kinda chilly up north a spell from you


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 23, 2017)

pose to get really cold this weekend...  but I still don't think as low as some people's high ... :biggrin:


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 23, 2017)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]

This is for you from my driveway.


----------



## tripleq (Jan 24, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> This is for you from my driveway.


DUDE! there is something wrong with your yard. it looks like a bunch of kids dumped a whole lot of styrofoam in front of your house. If I were you I would get that stuff outta there.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2017)

Brian

A cargo plane full of styrofoam bean bag stuffing dumped in your yard.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 24, 2017)

TripleQ said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> > This is for you from my driveway.
> ...






nepas said:


> Brian
> 
> A cargo plane full of styrofoam bean bag stuffing dumped in your yard.



Ive started getting rid of it. Please be on the lookout for a UPS Freight Package to both of you. :biggrin:


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> Ive started getting rid of it. Please be on the lookout for a UPS Freight Package to both of you.


More filling my my pillow


----------

